# Schooltuintjes



## JimboFr

Sorry! another one!

I heard this in a film - does it have the same meaning as "the school run" in British English?

Thanks!


----------



## Suehil

Are you sure you heard it right?  Could it have been 'schoolritjes'?  That would be literally, 'little school trips', which could mean either the school run or school outings.

'Schooltijdjes' means 'little school times' and doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## JimboFr

It sounds like either "schooltijdes" or "schooltuidjes"... but successive google searches have been fruitless


----------



## Suehil

Could you give us the sentence you heard it in?


----------



## JimboFr

Heb je deze week tijd om de "school tuidjes/tijdes" te harken(?)


----------



## Suehil

How about '..de schooltuintjes te harken'?  'To rake/hoe the school gardens'


----------



## JimboFr

Lovely! thanks Sue!

The guy replies "Ik heb geen hark".... seems logical.


----------

